# hi



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

my name is amber,from hawaii ,i have 2 does,1 buck,dog,cats,birds


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome :welcomeany


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello! I hope you learn as much from this forum as i have. :mrgreen:


----------

